# MSI beeps at boot...



## fredlaso (Jul 13, 2009)

Motherboard Name MSI G31TM-P21/P35 (MS-7529)

Hello, I just purchased a new PC with the above motherboard.

I would appreciate any advice you could give me. PC works fine just each reboot beeps as many times as many USB devices I I have attached. Without USB devices, just beeps 1 long which I believe is normal. If I attach a USB keaboard, each boot 1 long and then 1 short beep and always addition 1 short beet after new USB device.

I have done some extensive reading which just made me more confused...
Some say that with some MSI motherboard it is normal if PC beeps short beeps each time it boots per number of USB devices installed. Some say that is not normal. As I said, pc runs smoothly, never had any freezes, overheating or errors. Can I ignore those beeps or should I be concerned.

Thank you for any advice you can provide.

Sincerely,

Fred


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

If the PC is working fine I would suggest that nothing is wrong, are these beeps the same beeps that you get when you power on any PC, should get one short beep at POST tosay that all is well.

I take it from your post that the PC beeps whenever you plug in a USB device?


----------



## fredlaso (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Sir, yes, short beeps became permanent when I install any USB device. It was just strange to notice, because I owned several pc's ans no beeps (just one long) were present each time I booted the PC with USB devices installed.

Thank you for making it clear for me.

Fred


----------



## fredlaso (Jul 13, 2009)

As I re-read you post, no, I am not getting only 1 long beep after each boot, but after then small short beeps and the number of those is always just as how many USB devices I have connected to the PC.


----------

